# AMD plant eine schnellere Single-GPU-Grafikkarte als die HD 7970



## Swissjustme (14. Januar 2012)

Laut fudzilla plant AMD für den Zeitpunkt des Erscheinens von Kepler eine schnellere Grafikkarte. Der Name dieser neuen Grafikkarte ist noch unbekannt. HD 7970 OC, HD 7980 oder vielleicht doch HD 7990? 
Soweit ich weiss, wurde noch nicht bestätigt, dass New Zealand definitiv HD 7990 heissen wird. 

Diese neue Grafikkarte wird wahrscheinlich weiterhin auf Tahiti XT setzen, allerdings mit stark erhöhtem Takt. Wie hoch bleibt ebenfalls unklar.

Aber wie wir alle wissen, performt die HD 7970 nahezu linear mit dem Takt. 
Eine HD 7970 lässt sich in den meisten Fällen ohne Spannungsanhebung auf etwa 1125 MHz übertakten und damit eine 20% höhere Leistung erzielen (45% schneller als GTX 580)
Einige Grafikkarten (Black Edition von XFX z.B.) lassen sich mit nicht zu hoher Spannung auf 1300 MHz übertakten, was dann 40% höhere Leistung bedeuten würde! (70% schneller als GTX 580)

Ich hoffe, AMD nennt diese neue Grafikkarte HD 7990 wie schon damals die HD 4890 (wobei die HD 4890 einen anderen Chip besass als die 4870). New Zealand könnte man wieder als HD 7970 X2 bezeichnen.
Eine Bezeichnung wie bei Nvidia (aka GTX 260^216 oder GTX 560 Ti 448 etc.) führt nur zur Verwirrung. 


Man darf auf die neue Karte gespannt sein.

http://fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25561-faster-radeon-7970-sku-possible


PS: mein erstes Thema in der "User-News"-Sektion


----------



## Skysnake (14. Januar 2012)

naja, schaumer mal, sind ja alles nur Gerüchte.


----------



## Airboume (14. Januar 2012)

deswegen.
außerdem können sie planen so viel sie wollen, machen müssen sie es!


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2012)

Man ich wusste es 
Die niedrige TDP von Tahiti muss man einfach in mehr Leistung umwandeln


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

Hoffe das wird eine HD7980 wird das sie nicht nur mehr Takt sonder auch mehr Kerne hat.
Bei Gleichen TDP wäre super !


----------



## AeroX (14. Januar 2012)

War ja klar, das so noch eine stärkere raushauen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Januar 2012)

AMD hat eine tolle Architektur entworfen, und höhere Leistung wäre leicht machbar. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Januar 2012)

Wäre vorallem für die gut (Wie ich z.B.), die sich nicht ans übertakten der VGA rantrauen, wobei sie dann wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Geld für was abgeändertes haben wollen - wobei rebranding ja auch nicht neu ist.
Dann wird die TDP wieder steigen, was ganz logisch ist.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Januar 2012)

Schon interessant, bei den CPUs schwächelt AMD derzeit, aber bei den Grafikkarten gehts ziemlich zur Sache.

Für mich als alten Nvidia-fan ist das natürlich nicht ganz so schön, und ich hoff noch immer, dass die GTX7 mithalten können, aber was soll man machen, die 7970 ist einfach eine klasse Karte


----------



## NCphalon (14. Januar 2012)

Ich frag mich ob AMD damit gerechnet hat dass der Chip so dermaßen Taktfreudig is^^


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hoffe das wird eine HD7980 wird das sie nicht nur mehr Takt sonder auch mehr Kerne hat.
> Bei Gleichen TDP wäre super !


Wie soll so etwas überhaupt möglich sein? 



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wäre vorallem für die gut (Wie ich z.B.), die sich nicht ans übertakten der VGA rantrauen, wobei sie dann wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr Geld für was abgeändertes haben wollen - wobei rebranding ja auch nicht neu ist.
> Dann wird die TDP wieder steigen, was ganz logisch ist.


Wieso traust du dich nicht heran? 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schon interessant, bei den CPUs schwächelt AMD derzeit, aber bei den Grafikkarten gehts ziemlich zur Sache.
> 
> Für mich als alten Nvidia-fan ist das natürlich nicht ganz so schön, und ich hoff noch immer, dass die GTX7 mithalten können, aber was soll man machen, die 7970 ist einfach eine klasse Karte


 
AMD hat mit Bulldozer wirklich etwas komisches auf die Beine gestellt. Ich zweifle daran, ob das der richtige Weg ist.
Bei den Grafikkarten geht's für uns Gamer nicht richtig zur Sache oder noch nicht. Richtig zur Sache geht es für die GPGPU-Leute. Die Developer usw. 
GCN hat für den Grafikbereich eine schwache Leistung hingelegt, wobei das nicht vermeidbar war, wenn man sich die Schwächen der alten Generationen anschaut und in welche Richtung sich der Markt bewegt.

Nvidia wird da sicherlich mithalten können und jedenfalls besser für jeden sein, dem Stromverbrauch egal ist.



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob AMD damit gerechnet hat dass der Chip so dermaßen Taktfreudig is^^


 
AMD hat ja viele Ingenieure, Physiker und so weiter. Eine Hochrechnung und die ersten Test-Chips zeigen ja ganz gut was der Chip leisten werden wird.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2012)

Ich mach mir da keine Sorgen, dass nVidia an AMD vorbeiziehen wird.


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Januar 2012)

klingt für mich nur logisch, das da noch eine höher getaktete Version erscheint. Bei nicht mal 200W Stromverbrauch ist noch Luft nach oben bis zu den üblichen 225W für eine Single GPU Karte. Es wird sicherlich so sein wie bei der 4870 und 4890. Falls die Gerüchte um die GTX780 stimmen muss auch noch etwas kommen von ATI (ich weiß es ist eigentlich AMD, aber AMD baut für mich Prozessoren und keine Grafikkarten, das macht ATI ) sonst liegen sie wieder hinten.


----------



## online (14. Januar 2012)

Die bekommen Angst wegen den Kepler Grafikkarten


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (14. Januar 2012)

Ich frage mich, warum AMD sein Namensschema seit Gerationen nach oben treibt...
Ende 2009 war die schnellste Single-GPU noch eine 5870, danach eine 6970 und plötzlich eine 7990? Haben wir dann wieder eine HD 7970 X2 oder wie?...
Naja, das konstante Hochschrauben der Nomenklatur lässt eben Platz für Rebranding =/



online schrieb:


> Die bekommen Angst wegen den Kepler Grafikkarten


 
Glaube ich nicht.Viele Präsentationen (von jedem Chiphersteller!) waren in der Vergangenheit nicht viel als heiße Luft, denn die Karten/ CPUs können kaum halten, was im Vorfeld über sie versprochen wurde.
Der Bulldozer in BF3 schneller als Sandy Bridge? Nicht wirklich.
Die GTX 560 Ti 3x schneller als "die Vorgängergeneration"? Weit davon entfernt. Gemeint war nämlich die 9800GT... und selbst gegen die konnte man sich nicht so stark absetzen.
Hmm... naja.
http://www.gunbloggerconspiracy.com/images/close_enough.png

Die Nvidia-Folie schätze ich nicht anders ein - und ich glaube nicht, dass es AMD anders machen wird.
Ich glaube eher, dass die "Über-7970" dazu benutzt werden wird, um Nvidia beim Release des Kepler nochmal richtig in die Suppe zu spucken. Jetzt haben sie den Vorteil, dass Nvidia keine vergleichbaren Karten auf dem Markt hat. Wenn der Kepler kommt und AMD immer noch schneller ist - dann alle Achtung.


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum AMD sein Namensschema seit Gerationen nach oben treibt...
> Ende 2009 war die schnellste Single-GPU noch eine 5870, danach eine 6970 und plötzlich eine 7990? Haben wir dann wieder eine HD 7970 X2 oder wie?...
> Naja, das konstante Hochschrauben der Nomenklatur lässt eben Platz für Rebranding =/



Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wird die Dual-GPU weiterhin X990 heißen. Ich wäre allerdings ebenfalls wieder für ein " X2". 7990 würde in Bezug auf die 4890 ja auch wieder Sinn machen. 
Aber AMD hat ja keine Intention große und Leistungsfähige Chips zu machen. 7980 passt fiktiv auf jeden Fall besser. Ich kann mir bisher aber auch kein gutes Schema vorstellen, falls so eine Grafikkarte mit eigener Bezeichnung nachgeliefert werden soll.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *CrimsoN 2.0*
> ...


Es gab Gerüchte das der derzeitige Tahiti XT noch nicht der Vollausbau ist und noch deaktivierte Shader hat, wenn das stimmt was derzeit AMD zwar bisher bestreitet könnten die in der Stärkeren Version zum Einsatz kommen


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Es gab Gerüchte das der derzeitige Tahiti XT noch nicht der Vollausbau ist und noch deaktivierte Shader hat, wenn das stimmt was derzeit AMD zwar bisher bestreitet könnten die in der Stärkeren Version zum Einsatz kommen


Ich sehe keinen Grund AMD nicht zu glauben. Redundantes Zeug soll schon von frühere Aussagen her, nicht dazu geeignet sein es bei Finalen Produkten für einige Chips einfach aktivieren zu können.

Bei 365 mm² erwarte ich da auch ehrlich gesagt keine zusätzlichen 4 CU-Gruppen. Deaktivierte Transistoren und so Geschichten sind auch meistens nur unnötiger Ballast, der sich auch auf die Chipgüte und den Stromverbrauch auswirken kann.

Meine Frage bezog sich eigentlich auf dieselbe TPD-Klasse. Dies wäre bei zusätzlichen Cores und mehr Mhz einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Mel0ne (14. Januar 2012)

Ich denke eher, die heben sich die TDP und Performance für die HD 8000er Serie auf, denn wenn nVidia wirklich noch ein halbes Jahr braucht, kommen die neuen AMDs bald auch und immerhin ist die HD 7970 schon Vollausbau ( wenn sie nicht geflunkert haben). Und da lohnt es sich einfach nicht, einen neuen Chip für die gleiche Reihe zu entwerfen und produzieren zu lassen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Januar 2012)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Tahiti Ursprünglich vielleicht noch höher getaktet auf den Markt hätte kommen können. Man bei AMD aber sich gesagt hat, dass dieser Takt momentan ausreicht.
So kann man heute die Grakas für 500€ verkaufen und wenn Nvidia dann kontert, kann man nochmal schnellere Grakas auf den Markt bringen. Ein neues Ref Design welches entweder
die akteuellen ablöst oder dann vllt noch einmal teurer sind. Alternativ den aktuellen Preis behalten und somit einen Preisverfall (durch die Konkurrenz) entgegen wirken.
Ausserdem werden bestimmt auch ein paar Kunden sein, die dann von der aktuellen 79er  auf die dann mit erhöhten Takt erscheinenden 79er umsteigen.
Warum nämlich heute schon das komplett machbare raushauen, wenn man anders vllt doppelt verdienen kann. 
Nur eine Theorie. 
Alternativ könnte es natürlich sein, dass die erhöhten Frequenzen noch nicht stabil genug sind um wirklich verkauft zu werden. Sich dieses aber vllt noch ändern wird bis Nvidia Ihre Produkte auf den 
Markt wirft. Wir werden es sehen...


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

Also ich fänds super wenn AMD mehr Takt und/oder mehr Shader zu bieten hat.
Momentan wäre ich ja für Kepler, aber dann wäre es der endgültige Kaufgrund für AMD.

Und wegen dem Namen wie wärs mit 7970ti ?


----------



## macskull (14. Januar 2012)

Also mal angenommen dass AMD einen größere Single GPU bauen sollte, die tatsächlich durch starkes OC ca 20 - 40% schneller wäre und das zu Release der großen Nvidia GPU (vermutlich früher Sommer) veröffentlicht würde...wäre das nicht eine Beleidigung für all diejenigen, die sich jetzt die 7970 gekauft haben. Damit würde diese nämlich nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr ins Performance Segment abrutschen (40% ist mehr als der Unterschied zwischen einer 580 und einer 560 Ti). Wenn ich das auf Seiten von AMD weiß, dann wäre der jetzige Preis für die 7970 eine einzige Frechheit für diejenigen, die AMD so treu sind, dass sie nicht mal auf das Konkurrenzprodukt warten wollen. Ich würde mir zumindest ziemlich verschaukelt vorkommen, eh sei denn AMD verlangt für die neue Karte dann deutlich mehr als 600-700 Euro.
Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie ein solches Modell planen, aber dann hätten sie die jetzige GPU gleich als Performance Modell deklarieren sollen und auch den Preis entsprechend wählen müssen...zumindest meiner Meinung.
Mfg


----------



## Jan565 (14. Januar 2012)

Das Tahiti mehr kann wissen wir doch eigentlich schon lange. Taktraten von über 1000MHz GPU sind machbar ohne Probleme. 

Warum seinen letzten Trumpf ausspielen wenn NV nichts hat im Moment was auch nur im Ansatz an die Leistung und verbrauch von AMD ran kommt? Ich denke aber auch mal, dass AMD weiß das Kepler wirklich besser wird als die 7970 und wollen sich halt nur vorbereiten auf einen kleine Konter. Könnte aber auch sein das AMD schon lange an dem Refreash der HD7K arbeitet, welche noch mal mehr Leistung bringen wird bei weniger Verbrauch, wie es halt bei der HD6K zur HD5K war.

Aber was bringt das Spekulieren, wenn eh keiner außer AMD genaueres weiß.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Tahiti  Ursprünglich vielleicht noch höher getaktet auf den Markt hätte kommen  können.



Der Tahiti XT sollte auf jeden fall mit höheren Taktraten kommen, das hate man ja aus den geleakten alten Sapphire Folien gesehen und da waren auch die Chips mit mehr Shadereinheiten vermerkt daher könnte man davon ausgehen das es möglich ist das AMD die Chips etwas beschnitten hat weil die Qualität 28nm evtl. noch zu stark schwankt!


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass AMD mit dem Refresh wenner dann kommt eine Chance gegen Kepler hat - irgendwie befürchte ich, dass die GTX780 eine HD7980 (?) wahrscheinlich auch noch weghaut wenn letztere mit 1400MHz laufen könnte


----------



## Medcha (14. Januar 2012)

macskull schrieb:


> Also mal angenommen dass AMD einen größere Single GPU bauen sollte, die tatsächlich durch starkes OC ca 20 - 40% schneller wäre und das zu Release der großen Nvidia GPU (vermutlich früher Sommer) veröffentlicht würde...wäre das nicht eine Beleidigung für all diejenigen, die sich jetzt die 7970 gekauft haben. Damit würde diese nämlich nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr ins Performance Segment abrutschen (40% ist mehr als der Unterschied zwischen einer 580 und einer 560 Ti). Wenn ich das auf Seiten von AMD weiß, dann wäre der jetzige Preis für die 7970 eine einzige Frechheit für diejenigen, die AMD so treu sind, dass sie nicht mal auf das Konkurrenzprodukt warten wollen. Ich würde mir zumindest ziemlich verschaukelt vorkommen, eh sei denn AMD verlangt für die neue Karte dann deutlich mehr als 600-700 Euro.
> Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass sie ein solches Modell planen, aber dann hätten sie die jetzige GPU gleich als Performance Modell deklarieren sollen und auch den Preis entsprechend wählen müssen...zumindest meiner Meinung.
> Mfg


 Aber du hast doch gelesen, dass man von Hand die Karten so weit übertakten kann - also auch jeder Kunde. Da macht dein Punkt keinen Sinn mehr und außer für die paar Leute interessant, die sich nicht trauen zu OCen und trotzdem so eine Karte kaufen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das mehr als 10% der Kunden dieser Karten sind. Und die kann man vernachlässigen. und teurer wird sie auch sein, also...


----------



## Chillaa (14. Januar 2012)

AMD überrascht mich immer wieder im Bereich der Grafikkarten, diese überraschungen fehlen nur im CPU-Bereich, hoffentlich kommt da auch noch was gutes nach.


----------



## macskull (14. Januar 2012)

@*Medcha*
Wenn du ein gutes Modell erwischst, dann ja...hast du aber Pech bekommst du sie nicht auf einen dermaßen hohen Wert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 1300MHz jede 7970 mitmacht...würde mich zumindest sehr wundern. Bei einem Modell von AMD selbst würde das aber garantiert werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Unterschied. Bei jedem Test den ich bisher gesehen habe, sind mir OC werten von 1300Mhz bisher nicht begegnet. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass diese nicht möglich sind, aber sicherlich nicht bei jedem Exemplar.
Reden wir bei den 1300MHZ überhaupt noch unter Luft, oder schon unter Wasser?

Mfg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Januar 2012)

Meine Voodoo 5 5500 AGP hat immernoch das beste Anti-aliasing


----------



## >ExX< (14. Januar 2012)

macskull schrieb:


> @*Medcha*
> Wenn du ein gutes Modell erwischst, dann ja...hast du aber Pech bekommst du sie nicht auf einen dermaßen hohen Wert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 1300MHz jede 7970 mitmacht...würde mich zumindest sehr wundern. Bei einem Modell von AMD selbst würde das aber garantiert werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Unterschied. Bei jedem Test den ich bisher gesehen habe, sind mir OC werten von 1300Mhz bisher nicht begegnet. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass diese nicht möglich sind, aber sicherlich nicht bei jedem Exemplar.
> Reden wir bei den 1300MHZ überhaupt noch unter Luft, oder schon unter Wasser?
> 
> Mfg


 unter Luft.
Wie damals bei der 4890 Atomic  werde wahrscheinlich auch diesmal selektierte Chips verwendet


----------



## ryzen1 (14. Januar 2012)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, AMD nennt diese neue Grafikkarte HD 7990 wie schon damals die HD 4890 (wobei die HD 4890 einen anderen Chip besass als die 4870). New Zealand könnte man wieder als HD 7970 X2 bezeichnen.
> Eine Bezeichnung wie bei Nvidia (aka GTX 260^216 oder GTX 560 Ti 448 etc.) führt nur zur Verwirrung.


 
Wie wärs mit 7980? Anstatt hier gewohntes wieder umzuschachteln.


----------



## bulldozer (14. Januar 2012)

Wenn man sich die vor zwei Wochen geleakte Sapphire Liste mit den ganzen OC Modellen anschaut, dann sieht man, dass ursprünglich eine weitere/andere Karte geplant war (auf dem Bild wo "Da Original" steht).
Zu sehen ist ein Standardtakt von 1000MHz und (jetzt kommt das Interessante)* 2304 Shadereinheiten*. (Die HD 7970 hat nur 2048)
Somit ist es offensichtlich, dass AMD noch etwas in der Pipeline hat und möglicherweise ursprünglich eine stärkere Karte geplant hatte, diese aber kastriert wurde um noch einen Trumpf im Ärmel zu haben und nVidia zu kontern.
Das heißt, dass die Tahiti GPU die auf der HD 7970 sitzt, möglicherweise beschnitten ist und sich noch ungenutze Shader befinden die auf einem zukünftigen Modell freigeschaltet werden (HD 7980?).


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Januar 2012)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Tahiti Ursprünglich vielleicht noch höher getaktet auf den Markt hätte kommen können. Man bei AMD aber sich gesagt hat, dass dieser Takt momentan ausreicht.
> So kann man heute die Grakas für 500€ verkaufen und wenn Nvidia dann kontert, kann man nochmal schnellere Grakas auf den Markt bringen. Ein neues Ref Design welches entweder
> die akteuellen ablöst oder dann vllt noch einmal teurer sind. Alternativ den aktuellen Preis behalten und somit einen Preisverfall (durch die Konkurrenz) entgegen wirken.
> Ausserdem werden bestimmt auch ein paar Kunden sein, die dann von der aktuellen 79er  auf die dann mit erhöhten Takt erscheinenden 79er umsteigen.
> ...



Oder die Fertigung ist noch nicht derart ausgereift, dass man bei AMD einfach sicher gehen wollte und den Takt auf 925 MHz begrenzt hat, obwohl manche GPUs auch mehr vertragen. 
Sobald die Fertigung dann weiter ausgereift ist, kann man auch höhere Taktraten garantieren. 

Mir ist das aber völlig wurst, da Ich zu nVidia wechseln werde.


----------



## Krabbat (14. Januar 2012)

also ich finde den schritt , noch eine schnellere karte zu bringen gut, aber dann macht es am meisten sinn, wenn sie auch noch mehr kerne dranbasteln
ich weiß zwar nicht wie kompliziert es ist, mehr kerne in den chip zu bringen, aber irgendwie möglich ist es
nur ein taktupgrade wäre ja nur fürs immage interessant, es sähe halt so aus, als habe man was schnelleres als vorher, dabei haben übertakter (die ja meist zu diesem high-end preissegment gehören), nach wie vor mit einer übertakteten hd 7970 die schnellste singlechip karte von amd


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Oder die Fertigung ist noch nicht derart ausgereift, dass man bei AMD einfach sicher gehen wollte und den Takt auf 925 MHz begrenzt hat, obwohl manche GPUs auch mehr vertragen.
> Sobald die Fertigung dann weiter ausgereift ist, kann man auch höhere Taktraten garantieren.
> 
> Mir ist das aber völlig wurst, da Ich zu nVidia wechseln werde.


 
Das Spielchen ist recht einfach. Je niedriger ein Chip getaktet wird, desto höher ist die Chipausbeite bei der Produktion / die Yields.
Es ist für AMD viel günstiger, die 7970 nur mit 925 MHz zu betreiben anstelle von 950 oder gar 1000 MHz wo man vielleicht nur 2/3 der Karten hätte verkaufen können und 1/3 den takt nicht zufriedenstellend (stabil innerhalb der TDP) schafft.
Da man die GTX580 mit 925 MHz bereits deutlich schlagen kann ist nicht mehr Takt nötig und man kann den Gewinn maximieren.

Wenn dann noch ein paar Monate ins Land gegangen sind und man evtl auch noch die wirklich guten Chips auf dem Verkauf rausgenommen hat kann man immer noch eine 1200 oder 1300MHz Version bringen wenn es nötig ist.

@Krabbat: Mehr Kerne in die GPU zu bauen ist möglich aber immens teuer da man eine neue Maske zur Belichtung entwickeln müsste. Das wird nicht passieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass die zusätzlichen Einheiten bereits in dem Chip vorhanden sind und erst nachträglich aktiviert werden. Daran glaube ich zwar auch nicht aber wenns doch so kommt wöäre das ein grandioser Coup von AMD


----------



## Krabbat (14. Januar 2012)

> @Krabbat: Mehr Kerne in die GPU zu bauen ist möglich aber immens teuer  da man eine neue Maske zur Belichtung entwickeln müsste. Das wird nicht  passieren. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist, dass die zusätzlichen Einheiten  bereits in dem Chip vorhanden sind und erst nachträglich aktiviert  werden. Daran glaube ich zwar auch nicht aber wenns doch so kommt wöäre  das ein grandioser Coup von AMD



aber es gäbe doch noch die möglichkeit  3: amd hat noch nen weiteren unbekannten chip mit mehr kernen entwickelt, z.b. einen tahiti XXT (es sind also werde mehr kerne in einer hd 7970 vorhanden, noch baut amd den chip aufwendig um)


----------



## Alex555 (14. Januar 2012)

Die HD 7970 war doch kurze Zeit mit mehr Shadern im Gespräch (2300 oder so). Vielleicht hat sich AMD das ja für den HD 7970 Nachfolger aufgehoben. 
Mehr Shader + höhere Geschwindigkeit. Das wäre ein deutlicher Geschwindigkeitsboost. 
Extrem wirds wenn AMD auch noch XDR2 Vram verwendet. Dies wird zwar nicht passieren, aber die Vorstellung ist krass


----------



## Jack ONeill (14. Januar 2012)

Na wenn das so ist warte ich noch und schau mir die Karte näher an, aber schön das AMD noch einen drauflegt


----------



## Swissjustme (14. Januar 2012)

AMD Denies Any Hidden Cores in Radeon HD 7970 (Tahiti XT) - Bright Side Of News*
Es gibt keine versteckten Cores. Daher wird AMD wohl versuchen, den Takt so hoch wie möglich zu setzen. 

http://www.abload.de/img/1325889231ktnbsox8vr_y7oc3.gif
So hoch wird AMD wohl nicht gehen, ausser AMD selektiert die Chips so, sodass weniger Spannung notwendig wäre. Wäre später, wenn die Yields gut genug sind zwar denkbar, andererseits wäre dann die Lücke zwischen HD 7970 und "HD 7990" viel zu gross. 30-35% Leistungsunterschied! Somit käme man auch nah an New-Zealand heran, die wohl das Doppelte einer 7970 kosten dürfte. 

Ich tippe daher auf deutlich weniger: 
http://www.abload.de/img/1325889231ktnbsox8vr_41o94.gif
Die haben dafür die Spannung nicht mal erhöhen müssen. Vielleicht wird AMD es müssen, aber der Verbrauch wäre immer noch unter einer GTX 580 (OC). 
Mehr als 20% höhere Leistung, d.h. es gäbe keine zu grosse Leistungslücke zwischen HD 7970 und "HD 7990"! 
Vielleicht noch 10% höhere Leistung durch Treiber bei einer normalen HD 7970 bis zum Release von GK100 --> ~35% schneller gegenüber einer HD 7970 mit Dezember-Treibern. 

Gleichzeitig wäre sie mehr als 60% schneller als die GTX 580. Ob Kepler 60% schneller wird als ihr Vorgänger bei geringerem Verbrauch?


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Der Tahiti XT sollte auf jeden fall mit höheren Taktraten kommen, das hate man ja aus den geleakten alten Sapphire Folien gesehen und da waren auch die Chips mit mehr Shadereinheiten vermerkt daher könnte man davon ausgehen das es möglich ist das AMD die Chips etwas beschnitten hat weil die Qualität 28nm evtl. noch zu stark schwankt!


Wer sagt eig. das ich diesem Stück Papier glauben soll?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass AMD mit dem Refresh wenner dann kommt eine Chance gegen Kepler hat - irgendwie befürchte ich, dass die GTX780 eine HD7980 (?) wahrscheinlich auch noch weghaut wenn letztere mit 1400MHz laufen könnte


Also "weghauen" bezweifle ich, aber immer noch geschlagen werden, stelle ich mir gut vor.



macskull schrieb:


> @*Medcha*
> Wenn du ein gutes Modell erwischst, dann ja...hast du aber Pech bekommst du sie nicht auf einen dermaßen hohen Wert. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 1300MHz jede 7970 mitmacht...würde mich zumindest sehr wundern. Bei einem Modell von AMD selbst würde das aber garantiert werden. Das ist meiner Meinung nach schon ein Unterschied. Bei jedem Test den ich bisher gesehen habe, sind mir OC werten von 1300Mhz bisher nicht begegnet. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass diese nicht möglich sind, aber sicherlich nicht bei jedem Exemplar.
> Reden wir bei den 1300MHZ überhaupt noch unter Luft, oder schon unter Wasser?
> 
> Mfg


1300 Mhz halte ich schon von Anfang an nur für die extrem Chips für möglich und nicht ausreichend genug, um da wirklich von einem Antagonisten zu sprechen. Bei der Atomic Reihe gab es auch nur ein paar Karten und 1.300 halte ich nicht für marktfähig.



Krabbat schrieb:


> aber es gäbe doch noch die möglichkeit 3: amd hat noch nen weiteren unbekannten chip mit mehr kernen entwickelt, z.b. einen tahiti XXT (es sind also werde mehr kerne in einer hd 7970 vorhanden, noch baut amd den chip aufwendig um)



Ich zweifle ebenfalls wie, incredible Alc, an dem Wirtschaftlichen Sinn eine neue Maske auf zu legen.


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Januar 2012)

wer sich ne 7970 leisten will soll sich dann ´jetzt eine besorgen weil ich vermute mal das dann die Gpu verteilt werden bessere chips und schlechte chips ,sprich bessere oc Gpu werden dann in beispiel jetzt: den namen 7980 bekommen . und die schlechteren chips werden ins 7970 eingebaut .


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wer sagt eig. das ich diesem Stück Papier glauben soll?



Warum sollte AMD eine nur übertaktete Karte als neues Modell raus bringen? Außerdem werden die Boardpartner die jetzige 7970 sowieso übertakten von daher macht es wenig Sinn ein neues Modell zu launchen wenn nur die Taktraten erhöht sind zumal die User diese Karte nicht kaufen würden wenn sie die gleiche Karte billiger bekommen und selbst takten können


----------



## ASD_588 (14. Januar 2012)

wen kepler schneller ist als die HD7970 dan gibs ne getunte mit mehr transistoren oder takt HD7970 -7980.


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

@ Rizoma

Die HD4890 war auch nur ein neues Stepping was eine Phase dazu bekommen hat und 100 Mhz mehr auf die Rippen bekommen hat. Das hätte man auch mit einer 4870 besser geschafft + WaKü und 900 Shader .

Aber es stimmt natürlich das nur durch das übertakten man wenig neue Kaufanreize setzt. Ich bezweifle ja sowieso das so etwas bald erscheinen sollte. Ich habe das Gefühl mich von etwas anderem überraschen lassen zu müssen oder die alte Routine einfach zu erleben. 

Aber das Papier gibt etwas ganz anderes her und das kritisiere ich auch. Für mich ist das wieder ein schönes Fake-Papier. AMD überliefert keine Specs von Chips und in wenigen Monaten überarbeitet man den Chip und gibt TSMC eine neue Belichtungsmaske. Vor allem die 1.300 Mhz und 2304 Shader mit WaKü klingt absolut unlogisch zu diesem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Mihajlo (14. Januar 2012)

AMD hat den Riesenvorteil schon jetzt Erfahrungen mit dem 28nm-Prozess zu machen, d.h. eine schnellere GPU liesse sich (dann) vermutlich mit eher geringem Aufwand produzieren. NV hängt Monate hinterher und wird erst noch Lehrgeld bezahlen müssen, bis ein Top-Produkt die Regale erreicht. Also ich halte dieses Gerücht für genauso glaubwürdig wie Marktstart Kepler im Juli 12.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. Januar 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Oder die Fertigung ist noch nicht derart ausgereift, dass man bei AMD einfach sicher gehen wollte und den Takt auf 925 MHz begrenzt hat, obwohl manche GPUs auch mehr vertragen.
> Sobald die Fertigung dann weiter ausgereift ist, kann man auch höhere Taktraten garantieren.
> 
> Mir ist das aber völlig wurst, da Ich zu nVidia wechseln werde.



Ganz deiner Meinung, siehe meinen letzten Satz  vom vorherigen Eintrag.
Allerdings zu Nvidia werde ich dann natürlich nicht wechseln aber da ist die Wahl ja frei.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

@*Locuza* eine neue Belichtungsmaske da glaub ich nicht daran. Wenn dann sind die Transistoren schon jetzt vorhanden und nur deaktiviert und werden dann wieder Freigeschaltet. Zumal AMD niemals zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt zugeben würde ob diese tatsächlich vorhanden sind da sonst die jetzige 7970 wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben würde.


----------



## TheMF6265 (14. Januar 2012)

ich denke auch, dass genug Potential in Tahiti XT steckt und AMD da noch lange nicht am Limit ist 
ist im Grunde wie Intel vs. AMD bei Prozessoren, die könnten auch flotter, müssen aber nicht, da AMD einfach kein vernünftiges Produkt auf dem Markt hat 

Falls der spekulative "große Bruder" von Tahiti XT wirklich mehr Einheiten bekommt, sind diese jetzt schon vorhanden, sonst würde sich das auf keinen Fall rentieren, die Maske anfertigen zu lassen  Nur mehr Takt wär ein wenig mager, das kann dann fast jeder HD7970 Käufer nachmachen 
Die Alternative wär, in relativ kurzem Abstand einen Refresh von Tahiti mit weiteren Verbesserungen auf den Markt zu bringen, das wär natürlich ein toller Streich von AMD


----------



## Fatalii (14. Januar 2012)

AMD wird sicherlich schon genaue Pläne und Engineering Samples haben. Ich persönlich halte eine Grafikkarte (7980?),
mit deutlich mehr Takt und den teilweise propagierten 2304 Shader und 36 Compute Units, für durchaus möglich.
Nicht ohne Grund hat wohl eine Folie von Sapphire, wenn auch über Umwege, den Weg zu uns gefunden.
Wohlmöglich ist die 7970 nur eine Art Testlauf.

Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsten Monate und die nächsten Karten. Es könnte heiß hergehen.

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meine Voodoo 5 5500 AGP hat immernoch das beste Anti-aliasing



SGSSAA (SSAA) *-* 

Kann aber auch NV zwar auch aber nicht so gut wie die alten VooDoo karten



Locuza schrieb:


> Wie soll so etwas überhaupt möglich sein?
> 
> 
> Wieso traust du dich nicht heran?


 
Amd hat es doch jetzt geschaft das die HD7970 genau so viel verbraucht wie die HD6970 und das mehr mehr Leistung ! Sehe da keine Konflikt drin !


----------



## grabhopser (14. Januar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> SGSSAA (SSAA) *-*
> 
> Kann aber auch NV zwar auch aber nicht so gut wie die alten VooDoo karten


 
Um jegliche Diskussion zu unterbinden, AMD Karten können das auch.

Zu einem möglichen Nachfolger sage ich nur, solange es keinen DIE-Shot gibt  ist alles möglich.
Da wir aber seit dem RV770 keinen mehr gesehen haben heißt das leider nicht viel. Somit ist ein reines Takt-Upgrade(1100-1200Mhz) viel wahrscheinlicher.

mfg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2012)

Sry ja hatte ich gerade vergessen, mein Fehler !
Leider aber nur in Dx9 und älter, Nv kann auch Dx10(.1)/11(.1) wenn auch nicht immer und nicht immer Blur frei etc.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (14. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn man das richtige LOD einstellt, gibts auch keinen Blur sondern sogar Schärfung.

Aber wirklich schade, dass es unter DX10/11 bei AMD nicht möglich ist.
Da geht imo viel Potential ungenutzt verloren.


----------



## Locuza (14. Januar 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> SGSSAA (SSAA) *-*
> 
> Kann aber auch NV zwar auch aber nicht so gut wie die alten VooDoo karten
> 
> ...


 
Ja Crimson, also das ist doch nicht dein ernst 
40 nm vs. 28 nm. VLIW4 vs. GCN. Da haben sich so viele Parameter geändert und die ganze Basis. Jetzt kannst du GCN als Konstante benutzen und diese mit mehr Einheiten und mehr Mhz-Takt wird ja physikalisch schon unmöglich genau so viel verbrauchen können. TPD-Klasse wegen den Steckern mal außen vor. 
Cayman XT ist eigentlich ein richtiges Armutszeugnis von AMD gewesen. 10% mehr Speed für 30% mehr Stromverbrauch. 40 nm war mit der Terascale-Architektur in der Verwirklichung mit Cayman Pro ausgereizt. Schaut man dann von Node zu Node (Erstprodukt), dann war GCN relativ schwach gegenüber seinem Vorgänger, 50% mehr Geschwindigkeit, bei auch 20-30% mehr Stromverbrauch. 
AMD musste eben bei Compute-Sachen nachziehen und das kostet eben nun mal Transistoren und Platz. AMD musste sich auch dem Bandbreiten Problem stellen und auf 384-Bit vergrößern, somit gibt es weniger Platz für funktionelle Transistoren. 

@Rizoma

Ja für so eine "extra-Wurst" eben eine extra Maske, die man mit logischem Menschenverstand irgendwie ausblenden sollte. Ich denke nicht das es noch Teildeaktivierte Shader-Eineiten gibt, die man im nachhinein als Unlocked auf den Markt bringen kann.
365 mm² ( Klein!) Plus 384-Bit SI (Platz geht drauf für 128 zusätzliche Lines)
Ich kann mir einfach beim besten Willen keine 4 zusätzlichen CU-Gruppen vorstellen. Das Teil ist klein, gut erstellt worden, weil es wahrscheinlich auch viel früher spruchreif gewesen war, als TSMC überhaupt produzieren konnte.
Ich denke AMD hat als Yield-Hochhalt-Paramater die niedrigen Taktraten gewählt und es dabei auch zum größten Teil belassen.
AMD hätte diese Frage dann wohl einfach nicht kommentiert und nicht wie geschehen, dementiert.


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

Es gibt hinweise die dafür sprechen könnten aber eben so auch Sachen die dagegen sprechen die Wahrheit kennt derzeit nur AMD und da sie nicht so freundlich sind uns den DIEshot zu kommen zu lassen werden wir es wahrscheinlich erst kurz vorm Realese erfahren und bis dahin wild spekulieren


----------



## grabhopser (14. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es noch Teildeaktivierte Shader-Eineiten gibt, die man im nachhinein als Unlocked auf den Markt bringen kann.
> 365 mm² ( Klein!) Plus 384-Bit SI (Platz geht drauf für 128 zusätzliche Lines)
> Ich kann mir einfach beim besten Willen keine 4 zusätzlichen CU-Gruppen vorstellen. Das Teil ist klein, gut erstellt worden, weil es wahrscheinlich auch viel früher spruchreif gewesen war, als TSMC überhaupt produzieren konnte.
> Ich denke AMD hat als Yield-Hochhalt-Paramater die niedrigen Taktraten gewählt und es dabei auch zum größten Teil belassen.
> AMD hätte diese Frage dann wohl einfach nicht kommentiert und nicht wie geschehen, dementiert.


 


Naja also wegen der Chipgröße weitere CUs zu bezweifeln, halte ich für ein bisschen weit hergeholt, denn 4 CUs würden wohl kaum mehr als 5-7% mehr Transistoren benötigen, zudem ist auch nicht klar in inwieweit es AMD gelungen ist die Packdichte zu erhöhen, oder wie Redundant das Design ist.
Wie du eben schon sagtest GCN ist ein unbeschriebenes Blatt und daher sehr schwer zu interpretieren.  
Mmmh ich würde wirklich gerne einen DIE-Shot sehen ^^

mfg


@CrimsoN 2.0
Ich wollte nur jegliche Aufschreie im Keim ersticken


----------



## Rizoma (14. Januar 2012)

nicht nur du da gibt es bestimmt ganz viele andere die das auch wollen


----------



## Heffernan (14. Januar 2012)

Ob die neuen Nvidia Karten schneller sind als die Tahiti XT ist doch im Moment egal,
die kommen ja erst in einem halben Jahr auf den Markt.
Da müssen sie einfach schneller sein ansonsten wäre das für Nvidia so, wie für AMD der Bulldozer im CPU Bereich!


----------



## xdevilx (15. Januar 2012)

vllt muss amd auch vorher schon an der leistungsschraube drehen. den die gerüchte belegen ja auch das keppler  wirklich gut skalieren soll und das bei niedrigerem verbrauch als  die hd 7970

aber is klar das amd sich hier so focusiert. im cpu bereich  is ja nix mehr zu holen


----------



## MG42 (15. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Es gab Gerüchte das der derzeitige Tahiti XT noch nicht der Vollausbau ist und noch deaktivierte Shader hat, wenn das stimmt was derzeit AMD zwar bisher bestreitet könnten die in der Stärkeren Version zum Einsatz kommen



Ja gut, die HD 7970 XT hat 2048 Streamprozessoren, 128 TMUs und 24 CU...

Glaubst du im Ernst, dass AMD (Ati) noch eine 7970XTX mit 4096 Str., 256 TMUs und 48 CUs und einem 512 Bit breiten SI in der Hinterhand hat, falls NVs Keppler der totale Overkill wird?


----------



## Rizoma (15. Januar 2012)

Das was du beschreibst wird nicht nötig sein da auch NV einige grenzen gesetzt sind und mit den 256 Mehr Steamprozessoren (wenn sie den vorhanden sind) + den hohen Takt den die Karte erreicht hat es auch NV schwer vorbei zu kommen!


----------



## Anchorage (15. Januar 2012)

Amd machts mit dieser Grakka Generation genau richtig


----------



## fire2002de (15. Januar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Amd machts mit dieser Grakka Generation genau richtig


 


off topic, ich liebe sein Signatur <3 
b2t:so sieht es aus, alleine AMD´s Innovationen sind unbezahlbar und nv wird nur dazu gezwungen !


----------



## Baer.nap (15. Januar 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:


> off topic, ich liebe sein Signatur <3
> b2t:so sieht es aus, alleine AMD´s Innovationen sind unbezahlbar und nv wird nur dazu gezwungen !


 
Weil es die erste karte is die im 30er fps bereich schon spulenfiepen hat? 
hat die oc version dann schon aufm desktop nen konzert parat? 

Habs leider bei 2 karten erleben dürfen... 
montag soll die vom kumpel eintreffen mal schaun vlt hatte ich ja wirklich nur pech... "dann wird halt nochmal bestellt "


----------



## Communicator (15. Januar 2012)

Amd wird abwarten wir Nvidia abschneidet und dann eiskalt die restlichen Steamprozessoren per Treiber/Bios auf der 7970 freischalten. Trara, neue Karte. Das wäre dann ja zu geil.......


----------



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2012)

Nvidia wird doch wie jedes Jahr mehr Leistung als AMD bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

Das wird definitiv nicht kommen, also zumindest nicht bei den verkauften Karten.

GEnau so werden auch keine 2304 Streamcores kommen. Das passt gar nicht in die Aufteilung der CUs, da dies 36 CUs wären. Was passt ist, das man 4 CUs weiter drauf packt. Das geht nämlich wohl anders gar nicht, da sich diese einiges teilen. Man hätte dann allerdings einen asymmetrischen Aufbau, da diese 36 CUs 9 CU-Blöcken entsprechen (Wir erinnern uns 4 CUs = 1 CU-Block, der die kleinste Einheit ist, die man auf ein DIE funktionsfähig packt). Wenn werden es also 40 CUs, was dann 2560 Streamcores entspricht, respektive 10 CU-Blöcken.

2560 wäre dann aber schon ein ganz schöner Hammer.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ja Crimson, also das ist doch nicht dein ernst
> 40 nm vs. 28 nm. VLIW4 vs. GCN. Da haben sich so viele Parameter geändert und die ganze Basis. Jetzt kannst du GCN als Konstante benutzen und diese mit mehr Einheiten und mehr Mhz-Takt wird ja physikalisch schon unmöglich genau so viel verbrauchen können. TPD-Klasse wegen den Steckern mal außen vor.
> Cayman XT ist eigentlich ein richtiges Armutszeugnis von AMD gewesen. 10% mehr Speed für 30% mehr Stromverbrauch. 40 nm war mit der Terascale-Architektur in der Verwirklichung mit Cayman Pro ausgereizt. Schaut man dann von Node zu Node (Erstprodukt), dann war GCN relativ schwach gegenüber seinem Vorgänger, 50% mehr Geschwindigkeit, bei auch 20-30% mehr Stromverbrauch.
> AMD musste eben bei Compute-Sachen nachziehen und das kostet eben nun mal Transistoren und Platz. AMD musste sich auch dem Bandbreiten Problem stellen und auf 384-Bit vergrößern, somit gibt es weniger Platz für funktionelle Transistoren.



Ich verstehe nicht, wieso du hier Pro mit XT vergleichst?
Das führt zu nichts, wenn du schon zwei Generationen vergleichst, benutze auch die entsprechenden Modelle, und das sind hier nunmal Tahiti XT und Cayman XT, was den vergleich Cayman Pro gegen Tahiti Pro anbelangt, gedulde dich bis zum 31.01.
Wenn man das beachtet, hat AMD ähnliches geschafft wie damals bei der 5870. Eine Grafikkarte mit geringem Stromverbrauch und einer durchweg überzeugenden Rechenleistung, hier von einer schwachen Leistung zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach fatal.

btT:

Ich denke schon, dass AMD sich der Gefahr durch Keppler bewusst ist. Die wollen ihren spitzen Platz nicht so schnell wieder hergeben.
Das fertige Design von Tahiti liegt mit sicherheit schon ne ganze Weile rum, konnte aber aufgrund von Fertigungsschwierigkeiten noch nicht so schnell produziert werden.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass AMD schon länger am nächsten Stepping von Tahiti arbeitet, dann mit höherer Taktrate bei nur leicht gestiegenem Strombedarf!


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

Die arbeiten sogar schon am Nachfolger vom Nachfolger von Tahiti  

Wie halt auch nVidia am Nachfolger (Einstein?) von Maxwell arbeitet, der ja der Nachfolger von Kepler ist. Also von daher nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Kuschluk (15. Januar 2012)

... glaube nicht dass sie einen ultra hammer parat haben. den hätten sie sicherlich direkt released.

bei lockeren 80%+ @stock  und mehr wäre nämlich die ATI karte ohne auf kepler zu warten grund genug für alle 580 / 6xxxer user gewesen aufzurüsten. denke ehr es wird je nachdem wie gut kepler wird der verzweifelte brechstangen OC versuch seitens AMD werden . (das aktuelle top produkt ist nunmal top produkt weil es am intensivstens entwickelt wurde (denk ich mir ma) niemand entwickelt ne atombombe und verkauft erstma ne handgranate bis die konkurenz auch sowas hat... => ist einfach unrealistisch. )  klar sind die schon am nachfolger aber marktreif ist der sicher nicht.

würde die gtx 580 spieleübergreifend ein gutes stück (und das heißt für mich in diesem preissegment 80-100% (sonst merkt mans eh kaum)) geschlagen werden können und werden würden alle vernünftigen menschen sofort die ATI karte kaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

Du vergisst dabei aber die Fertigbarkeit eines Chips. Das hat man doch schon bei Fermi gesehen, zu was ein großer Chip führt (en kann).

AMD könnte durchaus noch was in der Schublade haben, aber das Ding schlicht nicht produzieren können. Ich glaub da aber eher nicht dran. ATI(AMD) baut einfach keine High-End GPU Chips mehr. Den Markt haben Sie nVidia überlassen, wobei Sie ganz gut damit fahren. Ich glaub auch nicht, das sich das jetzt ändert.

Naja, in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten werden wir es sehen. Wir können ja froh sein, überhaupt schon 28nm Chips zu haben. nVidia sieht sich ja nicht in der Lage welche auf den Markt zu bringen (bis jetzt!)

EDIT:

5k DONE!

Mein 5k Post 

THX >ExX< für den Hinweis


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> AMD könnte durchaus noch was in der Schublade haben, aber das Ding schlicht nicht produzieren können. Ich glaub da aber eher nicht dran. ATI(AMD) baut einfach keine High-End GPU Chips mehr. Den Markt haben Sie nVidia überlassen, wobei Sie ganz gut damit fahren. Ich glaub auch nicht, das sich das jetzt ändert.
> 
> Naja, in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten werden wir es sehen. Wir können ja froh sein, überhaupt schon 28nm Chips zu haben. nVidia sieht sich ja nicht in der Lage welche auf den Markt zu bringen (bis jetzt!)


 
ATI(AMD) baut keine high end gpu chips mehr?
Gut zu wissen, frage mich nur wie du darauf kommst?!

ATI war in den letzten jahren doch immer an nvidia dran, und das mit großem erfolg.
Leistungsmäßig war das topmodell von ati immer langsamer als das von nvidia, aber auch nur weil nvidia später released hat und somit abschätzen konnte wie viel leistung sie benötigen um an der spitze zu sein.

Schau dir mal die chipfläche von ati und nvidia an, da bringt ati einiges mehr an rechenleistung pro quadratmillimeter


----------



## Rizoma (15. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ATI(AMD) baut einfach keine High-End GPU Chips mehr. Den Markt haben Sie nVidia überlassen, wobei Sie ganz gut damit fahren. Ich glaub auch nicht, das sich das jetzt ändert.



Die aussage ist doch Blödsinn oder wo siehst du die 7970 etwa im Mid-Range Segment? Die 7970 ist derzeit High End und zwar so lange bis NV was stärkeres hat und dann geht das Spielchen von vorne los.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

Das hab ich auch NIE bestritten. AMD/ATI gehen aber schon eine ganze Weile nicht mal mehr in die Nähe des absolut möglichen auf einem Prozesses. 

Daher machen Sie keine absoluten High-End Chips mehr. Die Chips, bitte nicht mit der Leistungsfähigkeit dieser verwechseln, sind schlicht nur Durchschnitt. Wenn man Sie sogar gegen die Top-Chips von nVidia setzt, sogar verdammt klein. 

Da würde sehr viel mehr gehen. Wie viel mehr an Leistung man dadurch aus dem Chip bekommen würde steht auf einem anderen Blatt und ist schwer zu beantworten, da man ja  powerlimited ist.

Fakt ist aber, AMD reizt die Sachen nicht aus. Daher sind Sie auch hinter nVidia, wenn man aber bedenkt mit wie wenig Aufwand, seh ich Sie eigentlich vor nVidia 

Wäre halt nur mal schön ein AMD/ATI Chip in den Dimensionen eines GF100 zu sehen. Man behält zwar das Powerlimit bei, mit niedrigeren Taktraten sollte sich da aber doch noch einiges an Performance raus holen lassen. Ich denke nVidia wäre dann auch nicht mehr dazu in der Lage AMD zu schlagen. Aber warum so ein teures Monste bauen, wenn man so auch ganz gut fährt?


----------



## >ExX< (15. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch NIE bestritten. AMD/ATI gehen aber schon eine ganze Weile nicht mal mehr in die Nähe des absolut möglichen auf einem Prozesses.
> 
> Daher machen Sie keine absoluten High-End Chips mehr. Die Chips, bitte nicht mit der Leistungsfähigkeit dieser verwechseln, sind schlicht nur Durchschnitt. Wenn man Sie sogar gegen die Top-Chips von nVidia setzt, sogar verdammt klein.
> 
> ...



Ati bekommt die leistung halt auch auf nen kleinen chip

Btw. Glückwunnsch zu 5k beiträge


----------



## Rizoma (15. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das AMD auf den Verbrauch achtet ist gar nicht so schlecht denn der Energieverbrauch wird in Zukunft von immer größerer Bedeutung werden.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Ati bekommt die leistung halt auch auf nen kleinen chip
> 
> Btw. Glückwunnsch zu 5k beiträge


 Hab ich ja auch NIE abgestritten. Sie könnten den freien DIE-Space aber z.B. für größere Caches nutzen. Das würde zwar die Perf/Watt teils senken, aber in manchen GPGPU Sachen wie DGEMM, hätten Sie dann wohl nVidia teils einfach in der Luft zerreisen können. Da hängt man ja an der Bandbreitenlimitierung fest, egal welche GPU man sich anschaut.

Und THX  Hab ich gar nicht bemerkt, dass das mein 5k Post war 




Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich finde das AMD auf den Verbrauch achtet ist gar  nicht so schlecht denn der Energieverbrauch wird in Zukunft von immer  größerer Bedeutung werden.


 Klar, aber mit einem größeren Chip könnte man halt die Taktraten senken, was zumindest früher wohl auch Mehr Leistung bei gleichem Verbrauch zur Folge gehabt hätte, weil man einfach mehr Einheiten hätte. Ob das heute noch so ist, müsste man schauen. Staitc leakage ist schon recht hoch geworden. Ich glaub aber dennoch, as man mehr Preformance bei AMD/ATI erreichen könnte bei gleichem Verbrauch, wenn man die ~500mm² ausnutzen würde.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

Lassen wir uns überraschen, ich denke das Potenzial von GCN werden wir erst mit dem Nachfolger zu sehen bekommen!
Da könnte uns ein richtiges Prachtexemplar erweisen!

Zur DIEsize: AMD hat einfach die richtige Mischung aus DIE-Size, Strombedarf und Leistung gefunden! Da hat nVidea noch viel nachholbedarf! Die hauen unverhältnismäßig große Chips raus um, koste es was es wolle, die Leistungskrone zu erhalten!


----------



## Sutekh (15. Januar 2012)

Die Architektur, so wie sie im Moment performt, hat noch genügend Reserven um locker mehr Leistung rauszuholen. Nötig ist hierfür auch keine andere Architektur, die noch in irgend einer Schublade liegen könnte. Sicherlich gibts aber bis dahin noch kleinere, grundsätzliche Optimierungsmöglichkeiten an der jetzigen Architektur auch wenn dies, wie schon erwähnt, nicht grundsätzlich von nöten wäre, um schon aus der jetzigen GPU-Revision mehr Rohleistung rauszuquetschen. Kosten wird das ganze eine erhöhte TDP. Die Frage für mich *OB* AMD hier eine schnellere Karte auf den Markt bringen kann stellt sich mir bei dieser Generation in keinster Weise. Die Frage die schlußendlich offen bleibt ist, wie viel TDP letztendlich dabei herum kommt.
Dass die TDP hier aus Marketinggründen keine Rolle spielt, wenn man mit der Aussage, die schnellste GPU in seinem Portfolio zu haben werben kann, erklärt sich von selbst.

Berücksichtigt man dies alles, wird einem schon klar, welch harte Nuss Nvidia hier zu knacken hat.

Diesmal wäre ich also nicht überrascht, wenn AMD noch nen aufgebohrten Hammer raushaut, sondern warte einfach neugierig auf die letztendlichen Releasekarten und deren tatsächlichen Performancewerte.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Rollora (15. Januar 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Schon interessant, bei den CPUs schwächelt AMD derzeit, aber bei den Grafikkarten gehts ziemlich zur Sache.
> 
> Für mich als alten Nvidia-fan ist das natürlich nicht ganz so schön, und ich hoff noch immer, dass die GTX7 mithalten können, aber was soll man machen, die 7970 ist einfach eine klasse Karte


Nvidia kann die aktuelle Generation der Karten eh ganz easy countern. Wieviel ist die 7970 schneller als die 580? 30%? Das kriegt man im 28nm ganz leicht hin:
Entweder man gibt der 580 30% mehr Einheiten oder schraubt den Takt hoch oder ein Mittelding oder beides.
Da ein neuer Prozess fast doppelt so viele Transistoren bei derselben Die-Fläche zulässt könnte man die Leistung theoretisch eben auch fast verdoppeln. Also sagen wir 70-80% sind drin. Von daher nicht Angst haben vor AMD, Nvidia ist in der Position, dass man einfach nur regaieren muss.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich freue mich auf die Karten, warum immer alles schlecht machen? Ob jetzt Nvidia schnellere Karten rausbringt als ATI hat keine Bedeutung. ATI wird auch wieder schnellere Karten rausbringen als es die nächste Nvidia sein wird. 
Um die Technik zu vergleichen sollte man immer vom momentanen Status ausgehen. Und da hat AMD nunmal (ob es den NVidia Fanboy schmeckt oder nicht) die Nase vorn!

Man sollte es Positiv sehen, dadurch ist Nvidia dazu genötigt schnellere Karten rauszubringen, ohne diesen Konkurrenzkampf hätten wir noch viel langsamere Hardware... das ist Positiv, für ATI Nutzer (eine geile schnelle Karte) und für Nvidia Fan's (die können mit einer Reaktion seitens Nvidia rechnen).

Wer weiss ob das nicht sogar alles besprochen oder abgekartet ist. Wahrscheinlich läuft schon eine Produktion schnellerer Chips, nur wir wissen nichts davon


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Januar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nvidia kann die aktuelle Generation der Karten eh ganz easy countern. Wieviel ist die 7970 schneller als die 580? 30%? Das kriegt man im 28nm ganz leicht hin:
> Entweder man gibt der 580 30% mehr Einheiten oder schraubt den Takt hoch oder ein Mittelding oder beides.
> Da ein neuer Prozess fast doppelt so viele Transistoren bei derselben Die-Fläche zulässt könnte man die Leistung theoretisch eben auch fast verdoppeln. Also sagen wir 70-80% sind drin. Von daher nicht Angst haben vor AMD, Nvidia ist in der Position, dass man einfach nur regaieren muss.


 
70-80% sind zu viel, sowas kommt nur in absolut handverlesenen Benchmarks raus. Die 7970 liegt auch im Durchschnitt "nur" 30-40% vor der 6970, trotz 65% mehr Transistoren, 33% mehr Recheneinheiten und 5% mehr GPU-Takt. 
Und Nvidia wird bei Kepler laut der Gerüchteküche erstmals seit dem G80 keine Hotclock mehr für die Shader haben, wodurch diese dann wohl im Vergleich zu Fermi-Shadern mit ca 40% weniger Takt auskommen müssen, also werden 30% mehr Shader etc. wohl nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

Rollora schrieb:


> Nvidia kann die aktuelle Generation der Karten eh ganz easy countern. Wieviel ist die 7970 schneller als die 580? 30%? Das kriegt man im 28nm ganz leicht hin:
> Entweder man gibt der 580 30% mehr Einheiten oder schraubt den Takt hoch oder ein Mittelding oder beides.
> Da ein neuer Prozess fast doppelt so viele Transistoren bei derselben Die-Fläche zulässt könnte man die Leistung theoretisch eben auch fast verdoppeln. Also sagen wir 70-80% sind drin. Von daher nicht Angst haben vor AMD, Nvidia ist in der Position, dass man einfach nur regaieren muss.


 Also ganz easy würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Das Sie schneller sind, wird aber wohl kaum einer bezweifeln. Bei x Monaten später und Y% größerem Chip aber auch keine Kunst, sofern dann auch noch die TDP/Verbrauch ansteigt.

Was du aber bei deiner "geringfügig" groben betrachtung vergisst sind Sachen wie Speicherinterface, welche nicht mit skalieren, und der Platzbedarf für Leitungen, welcher Ansteigt mit der Anzahl der Transistoren und zwar NICHT linear!

Und mal ganz davon abgesehen muss nvidia erst mal die Eier auf den Tisch legen. Davor kann man viel erzählen wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## Locuza (15. Januar 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso du hier Pro mit XT vergleichst?
> Das führt zu nichts, wenn du schon zwei Generationen vergleichst, benutze auch die entsprechenden Modelle, und das sind hier nunmal Tahiti XT und Cayman XT, was den vergleich Cayman Pro gegen Tahiti Pro anbelangt, gedulde dich bis zum 31.01.
> Wenn man das beachtet, hat AMD ähnliches geschafft wie damals bei der 5870. Eine Grafikkarte mit geringem Stromverbrauch und einer durchweg überzeugenden Rechenleistung, hier von einer schwachen Leistung zu sprechen ist meiner Meinung nach fatal.
> [...]


 
Ich habe von Node zu Node verglichen und dieser Vergleich macht auch total Sinn? Ähnlich wie man die 5870 zur 4870 vergleichen kann. ( Ja viele haben noch die 4890 zum Vergleich hergezogen, was ich als Vergleichskarte gerne nehme, aber nicht als direkten Vorgänger)
Dieser Vergleich macht auch in so fern mehr Sinn, als ein frisches Produkt im neuen Node, mit der Refresh Generation von der alten Node zu vergleichen. Der Vergleich von Cayman Pro vs. XT rührt daher, dass Cayman XT ein unverhältnismäßiger Chip war. 10% mehr Leistung für 30% mehr Stromverbrauch. Da ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Tahitit XT so gut dasteht. Cayman Pro war für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch den man aus der Terascale Architektur für den 40nm Prozess pressen konnte. GCN hat einen schwachen Sprung hingelegt in Bezug auf den Graphics-Bereich, denn ich einmal nicht betonnen wollte. 
Was die GPU in Compute Anwendungen leistet, ist mehr als nur eine große Leistung im Vergleich zu den alten Grafikkarten. 
GCN ist aber für den Graphics-Bereich nicht ausnahmelos das gleiche wie es die HD 5870 zur selben Zeit war.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das wird definitiv nicht kommen, also zumindest nicht bei den verkauften Karten.
> 
> GEnau so werden auch keine 2304 Streamcores kommen. Das passt gar nicht in die Aufteilung der CUs, da dies 36 CUs wären. Was passt ist, das man 4 CUs weiter drauf packt. Das geht nämlich wohl anders gar nicht, da sich diese einiges teilen. Man hätte dann allerdings einen asymmetrischen Aufbau, da diese 36 CUs 9 CU-Blöcken entsprechen (Wir erinnern uns 4 CUs = 1 CU-Block, der die kleinste Einheit ist, die man auf ein DIE funktionsfähig packt). Wenn werden es also 40 CUs, was dann 2560 Streamcores entspricht, respektive 10 CU-Blöcken.
> 
> 2560 wäre dann aber schon ein ganz schöner Hammer.


Wo wäre eigentlich das Problem von 8 auf 9 zu verlängern?

Edit: Gerade die Architektur angeschaut. Das wäre ja total fail. 
Müssen echt zehn sein und das gibt dann der Die-Space für mich endgültig nicht mehr her.



>ExX< schrieb:


> ATI(AMD) baut keine high end gpu chips mehr?
> Gut zu wissen, frage mich nur wie du darauf kommst?!
> 
> ATI war in den letzten jahren doch immer an nvidia dran, und das mit großem erfolg.
> ...


Skysnake hat es ja schon erwähnt, AMD hat es sich abgeschrieben große und fehleranfällige Dies zu produzieren und nur um Prestige Willen Geld aus zu geben. Es stimmt schon, dass Marktpsychologisch sich dieser Prestige Status auf die ganze Grafikserie auswirken kann, was man bei einigen Menschen in Bezug auf Nvidia merkt, aber aus AMD-Sicht lohnt es sich nicht mehr oder sie haben einfach nicht mehr die Ressourcen um da mitspielen zu wollen. AMD war auch nur im Grafik-Bereich sehr dicht an Nvidia. Nvidia hat in anderen Bereichen die AMD-Reihe alt aussehen lassen. Was die Flexibilität der Programmierung anbelangt, das compilieren, die Auslastung der einzelnen Gruppen, die Compute-Power usw. 
Da hat GCN ja in vielen Sachen nachgezogen und Fermi in vielen Bereichen auch überholt. Die 61% mehr Transistoren sind aber wie man in den Benchmarks sieht, nicht zweifelsohne nur für den Grafik-Bereich eingeflossen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch NIE bestritten. AMD/ATI gehen aber schon eine ganze Weile nicht mal mehr in die Nähe des absolut möglichen auf einem Prozesses.
> 
> [...]
> Fakt ist aber, AMD reizt die Sachen nicht aus. Daher sind Sie auch hinter nVidia, wenn man aber bedenkt mit wie wenig Aufwand, seh ich Sie eigentlich vor nVidia
> ...


AMD liegt leider dennoch in einigen Kernbereichen zu Nvidia stark zurück und ich sehe die Fusion mit AMD nicht unbedingt für die ersten paar Jahre von Vorteilen, auch wenn das Schicksal mit dem R600 mit oder ohne AMD besiegelt war. 
Ich hoffe nur das AMD ihren Perf/Watt und Perf/mm² Vorteil in vielen Bereichen halten kann, aber ich sehe das Polster leider schwinden. Nvidias Arbeitergröße, Kapital usw. ist einfach dem von AMDs Grafikabteilung überlegen und da muss sich auch niemand wundern, dass AMD nicht so präsent und so weit wie Nvidia in so vielen Gebieten sein kann.
Bei AMD darf man sich auch wenig Hoffnung machen, dass sie mit Intel einfach so gleichziehen können. AMD schafft es aber wirklich meisterhaft mit einem Minimum an verfügbaren Mitteln sehr effizient zu arbeiten und mit der Konkurrenz wenigstens im Grafik-Bereich Schritt halten zu können.
Ich will das sie endlich Geld mit ihren Sparten verdienen und in vielen Bereichen einfach sehr stark nachziehen.
Als ATI- (AMD nur als Underdog) Fan will ich sie einfach flächendeckend vorne sehen 
Bzw. einfach mal wieder eine Radeon im Rechner haben 



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich finde das AMD auf den Verbrauch achtet ist gar nicht so schlecht denn der Energieverbrauch wird in Zukunft von immer größerer Bedeutung werden.


Er ist schon von großer Bedeutung und das für Beide. Nvidia achtet genau so ganz besonders darauf. Es ist ein Abwägen aus Entscheidungen und Fermi hat seine Ziele nicht erreicht, dass wurde von Nvidia mehrmals selbst bestätigt. Aber wie viele (nicht du) gerade Fermi als Vorzeigeprojekt auf Kepler krampfhaft projizieren zu versuchen, finde ich auch nicht mehr normal. Ich projizieren mit jeder GPU-Neuerscheinung von AMD auch nicht den R600 auf ihre Produkte  



totovo schrieb:


> Lassen wir uns überraschen, ich denke das Potenzial von GCN werden wir erst mit dem Nachfolger zu sehen bekommen!
> Da könnte uns ein richtiges Prachtexemplar erweisen!
> 
> Zur DIEsize: AMD hat einfach die richtige Mischung aus DIE-Size, Strombedarf und Leistung gefunden! Da hat nVidea noch viel nachholbedarf! Die hauen unverhältnismäßig große Chips raus um, koste es was es wolle, die Leistungskrone zu erhalten!


Ich denke da wird Nvidia mit Kepler ein sehr rundes Paket herausbringen und besser mitziehen als die letzten Male. Ich hoffe aber das AMD mit dem Nachfolger wieder einen größeren Schritt nach vorne macht, weil Nvidia agiert da zunehmend und bringt jedes mal irgendwelche technologischen Fortschritte. AMD ist da eher gemäßigt und baut eher konservativ ihre Basis aus. Vielleicht werden sie das auch wieder aggressiver gestalten, weil es AMD relativ gesehen besser geht, als die letzten Jahren.




Rollora schrieb:


> Nvidia kann die aktuelle Generation der Karten eh ganz easy countern. Wieviel ist die 7970 schneller als die 580? 30%? Das kriegt man im 28nm ganz leicht hin:
> Entweder man gibt der 580 30% mehr Einheiten oder schraubt den Takt hoch oder ein Mittelding oder beides.
> Da ein neuer Prozess fast doppelt so viele Transistoren bei derselben Die-Fläche zulässt könnte man die Leistung theoretisch eben auch fast verdoppeln. Also sagen wir 70-80% sind drin. Von daher nicht Angst haben vor AMD, Nvidia ist in der Position, dass man einfach nur regaieren muss.


Integrationsdichte steigt um 70-80%. Verdopplung der Leistung never ever, besonders in Hinblick darauf, dass doppelt so viele Transistoren niemals doppelt so viel Leistung erbringen. 40-60% mehr Leistung sehe ich, mit auch erhöhtem Stromverbrauch. Ich spekuliere auf ein ca. 40-50% besseres Perf/Watt Ratio im Vergleich zum 580 GTX.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 70-80% sind zu viel, sowas kommt nur in absolut handverlesenen Benchmarks raus. Die 7970 liegt auch im Durchschnitt "nur" 30-40% vor der 6970, trotz 65% mehr Transistoren, 33% mehr Recheneinheiten und 5% mehr GPU-Takt.
> Und Nvidia wird bei Kepler laut der Gerüchteküche erstmals seit dem G80 keine Hotclock mehr für die Shader haben, wodurch diese dann wohl im Vergleich zu Fermi-Shadern mit ca 40% weniger Takt auskommen müssen, also werden 30% mehr Shader etc. wohl nicht ausreichen.


Deshalb glauben wir ja, dass die Cuda-Cores einfach verdoppelt werden bzw. die Vektorlänge.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Januar 2012)

> Wo wäre eigentlich das Problem von 8 auf 9 zu verlängern?
> 
> Edit: Gerade die Architektur angeschaut. Das wäre ja total fail.
> Müssen echt zehn sein und das gibt dann der Die-Space für mich endgültig nicht mehr her.


Ist doch gar nicht so schwer das ein zu sehen oder? 

Und JETZT überleg dir das mal auf nem DIE. Das würde wie beim Phenom II X6 aussehen, nur VIEL schlimmer mit der Platzverschwendung. Von den ganzen unlogischen schritten im Switching/Routing der Daten mal GAR NICHT zu reden. Wenn Sie das wirklich gemacht haben, dann gehört die ganze Entwicklungsabteilung instant gefeuert, weil so besoffen kann keiner Sein um so was zu implementieren. Das sollte JEDER Informatik Student nach dem 2-4 Semester wissen, wenn er sich auf Hardware fokusiert.


----------



## Locuza (15. Januar 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht so schwer das ein zu sehen oder?
> 
> Und JETZT überleg dir das mal auf nem DIE. Das würde wie beim Phenom II X6 aussehen, nur VIEL schlimmer mit der Platzverschwendung. Von den ganzen unlogischen schritten im Switching/Routing der Daten mal GAR NICHT zu reden. Wenn Sie das wirklich gemacht haben, dann gehört die ganze Entwicklungsabteilung instant gefeuert, weil so besoffen kann keiner Sein um so was zu implementieren. Das sollte JEDER Informatik Student nach dem 2-4 Semester wissen, wenn er sich auf Hardware fokusiert.


 
Das sollte jeder mit Blick auf die Architektur wissen, dass so ein Aufbau nur mit viel Alkohol möglich wäre und bei 3 Jahren Entwicklung , die ganze Abteilung tot wäre, bevor das Produkt auf den Markt kommt.

Ach wie im Nachhinein die ganzen GPU-Z Screenshots, Folien, Tabellen, Insider-Wissen und so weiter liebe 
Es ist manchmal echt schön einfach durch bisschen Nachdenken zu verstehen, dass es alles einfach nicht möglich ist.
Ich erwarte nur noch eine Dual-GPU und es hat sich konservativ alles erledigt. Maximal ein Taktupdate.


----------



## totovo (15. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe von Node zu Node verglichen und dieser Vergleich macht auch total Sinn? Ähnlich wie man die 5870 zur 4870 vergleichen kann. ( Ja viele haben noch die 4890 zum Vergleich hergezogen, was ich als Vergleichskarte gerne nehme, aber nicht als direkten Vorgänger)
> Dieser Vergleich macht auch in so fern mehr Sinn, als ein frisches Produkt im neuen Node, mit der Refresh Generation von der alten Node zu vergleichen. Der Vergleich von Cayman Pro vs. XT rührt daher, dass Cayman XT ein unverhältnismäßiger Chip war. 10% mehr Leistung für 30% mehr Stromverbrauch. Da ist es auch kein Wunder, dass Tahitit XT so gut dasteht. Cayman Pro war für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung und Stromverbrauch den man aus der Terascale Architektur für den 40nm Prozess pressen konnte. GCN hat einen schwachen Sprung hingelegt in Bezug auf den Graphics-Bereich, denn ich einmal nicht betonnen wollte.
> Was die GPU in Compute Anwendungen leistet, ist mehr als nur eine große Leistung im Vergleich zu den alten Grafikkarten.
> GCN ist aber für den Graphics-Bereich nicht ausnahmelos das gleiche wie es die HD 5870 zur selben Zeit war.



AMD stellt die HD 7970 aber als Nachfolger der 6970, und nicht der 6950 auf? Es ist doch nicht sinn und zweck, das effizientere Modell von der alten Generation mit dem neuen Highend Modell zu vergleichen! oder würdest du einen GOLF GTI mit einem normalen vergleichen? ist klar das ersterer in Sachen effizienz dann schlechter da steht, auch wenn es eine neue Generation ist...
Was meinst du nun eigentlich mit Node? die ersterscheinung oder wie?
Die HD 7950 wird sicher auch wieder ein besserer Kompromiss aus Leistung und Strombedarf. Das ist immer so, dass das High End Karten unverhältnismäßig viel verbrauchen...
30-40% mehrleistung ist schon ne tolle Sache für eine völlig neue Architektur, zumal die Treiber noch nicht optimal sein können!




> Skysnake hat es ja schon erwähnt, AMD hat es sich abgeschrieben große und fehleranfällige Dies zu produzieren und nur um Prestige Willen Geld aus zu geben. Es stimmt schon, dass Marktpsychologisch sich dieser Prestige Status auf die ganze Grafikserie auswirken kann, was man bei einigen Menschen in Bezug auf Nvidia merkt, aber aus AMD-Sicht lohnt es sich nicht mehr oder sie haben einfach nicht mehr die Ressourcen um da mitspielen zu wollen. AMD war auch nur im Grafik-Bereich sehr dicht an Nvidia. Nvidia hat in anderen Bereichen die AMD-Reihe alt aussehen lassen. Was die Flexibilität der Programmierung anbelangt, das compilieren, die Auslastung der einzelnen Gruppen, die Compute-Power usw.
> Da hat GCN ja in vielen Sachen nachgezogen und Fermi in vielen Bereichen auch überholt. Die 61% mehr Transistoren sind aber wie man in den Benchmarks sieht, nicht zweifelsohne nur für den Grafik-Bereich eingeflossen.


 
Die reine compute-Power der AMD Karten liegt schon lange außer Reichweite von nVidia, nur sind die flexibler und können die leistung meist besser umsetzen. Bei optimierten Anwendungen sieht man aber fast immer den Vorteil der Radeon, siehe entschlüsselungsverfahren.
Das GPU-Computing, und somit universellere Einheiten auch mehr Transistoren benötigen dürfte indess klar sein.




> AMD liegt leider dennoch in einigen Kernbereichen zu Nvidia stark zurück und ich sehe die Fusion mit AMD nicht unbedingt für die ersten paar Jahre von Vorteilen, auch wenn das Schicksal mit dem R600 mit oder ohne AMD besiegelt war.



Welche meinst du? Werbun? Das war noch nie AMD´s Stärke 



> Ich hoffe nur das AMD ihren Perf/Watt und Perf/mm² Vorteil in vielen Bereichen halten kann, aber ich sehe das Polster leider schwinden. Nvidias Arbeitergröße, Kapital usw. ist einfach dem von AMDs Grafikabteilung überlegen und da muss sich auch niemand wundern, dass AMD nicht so präsent und so weit wie Nvidia in so vielen Gebieten sein kann.
> Bei AMD darf man sich auch wenig Hoffnung machen, dass sie mit Intel einfach so gleichziehen können. AMD schafft es aber wirklich meisterhaft mit einem Minimum an verfügbaren Mitteln sehr effizient zu arbeiten und mit der Konkurrenz wenigstens im Grafik-Bereich Schritt halten zu können.
> Ich will das sie endlich Geld mit ihren Sparten verdienen und in vielen Bereichen einfach sehr stark nachziehen.
> Als ATI- (AMD nur als Underdog) Fan will ich sie einfach flächendeckend vorne sehen
> Bzw. einfach mal wieder eine Radeon im Rechner haben



Bisher konnte AMD im Grafikbereich immer Schritt halten, denn die 10% die zwischen AMD´s HighEnd Modell und dem von nVideo im durschnitt der vergangenen 4Jahre lagen, sind von Sieten nVideas meist teuer erkauft gewesen.




> Er ist schon von großer Bedeutung und das für Beide. Nvidia achtet genau so ganz besonders darauf. Es ist ein Abwägen aus Entscheidungen und Fermi hat seine Ziele nicht erreicht, dass wurde von Nvidia mehrmals selbst bestätigt. Aber wie viele (nicht du) gerade Fermi als Vorzeigeprojekt auf Kepler krampfhaft projizieren zu versuchen, finde ich auch nicht mehr normal. Ich projizieren mit jeder GPU-Neuerscheinung von AMD auch nicht den R600 auf ihre Produkte



Das ist richtig, aber auch nVidia sind physikalische Grenzen gesetzt, und wenn sie wieder so ein riesen Chip produzieren, wie in der Vergangenheit, dann dürfte auch der Strombedarf ähnlich sein...




> Ich denke da wird Nvidia mit Kepler ein sehr rundes Paket herausbringen und besser mitziehen als die letzten Male. Ich hoffe aber das AMD mit dem Nachfolger wieder einen größeren Schritt nach vorne macht, weil Nvidia agiert da zunehmend und bringt jedes mal irgendwelche technologischen Fortschritte. AMD ist da eher gemäßigt und baut eher konservativ ihre Basis aus. Vielleicht werden sie das auch wieder aggressiver gestalten, weil es AMD relativ gesehen besser geht, als die letzten Jahren.



 Also betrachtest du solche Sachen wie Eyefinity, ZeroCorePower und DX11.1 als keine technologischen fortschritte? 




> Integrationsdichte steigt um 70-80%. Verdopplung der Leistung never ever, besonders in Hinblick darauf, dass doppelt so viele Transistoren niemals doppelt so viel Leistung erbringen. 40-60% mehr Leistung sehe ich, mit auch erhöhtem Stromverbrauch. Ich spekuliere auf ein ca. 40-50% besseres Perf/Watt Ratio im Vergleich zum 580 GTX.


 
Eher nicht, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, das sie den Shader Takt nicht mehr entkoppeln können, deutet das für mich entweder auf Probleme mit den vielen Funktionseinheiten oder auf eine zu hohe Leistungsaufnahme hin. Wie gesagt, jedes mm² DIE-Size erhöt maßgeblich den Strombedarf.
Aber ohne Frage, das Performance/Watt Verhältnis wird steigen, muss es auch, sonst müssen die den Kompressor gleich mitliefern 



> Deshalb glauben wir ja, dass die Cuda-Cores einfach verdoppelt werden bzw. die Vektorlänge.



Das halte ich für so gut wie gesichert.


----------



## Locuza (15. Januar 2012)

totovo schrieb:


> AMD stellt die HD 7970 aber als Nachfolger der 6970, und nicht der 6950 auf? Es ist doch nicht sinn und zweck, das effizientere Modell von der alten Generation mit dem neuen Highend Modell zu vergleichen! oder würdest du einen GOLF GTI mit einem normalen vergleichen? ist klar das ersterer in Sachen effizienz dann schlechter da steht, auch wenn es eine neue Generation ist...
> Was meinst du nun eigentlich mit Node? die ersterscheinung oder wie?
> Die HD 7950 wird sicher auch wieder ein besserer Kompromiss aus Leistung und Strombedarf. Das ist immer so, dass das High End Karten unverhältnismäßig viel verbrauchen...
> 30-40% mehrleistung ist schon ne tolle Sache für eine völlig neue Architektur, zumal die Treiber noch nicht optimal sein können!


Also wie ich im Text geschrieben habe, ich vergleiche das erste Produkt einer neuen Fertigungstechnologie mit dem ersten Produkt einer alten Fertigungstechnologie. 5870 vs. 7970. 
Ich habe ihn gar nicht mit dem Cayman Pro vergleichen wollen, sondern nur als Beispiel nennen, um zu zeigen das XT ein fieser Ausrutscher in der Perf/Watt Ratio war und er mir nicht als optimaler Vergleichsaspekt erscheint.



> Die reine compute-Power der AMD Karten liegt schon lange außer Reichweite von nVidia, nur sind die flexibler und können die leistung meist besser umsetzen. Bei optimierten Anwendungen sieht man aber fast immer den Vorteil der Radeon, siehe entschlüsselungsverfahren.
> Das GPU-Computing, und somit universellere Einheiten auch mehr Transistoren benötigen dürfte indess klar sein.


 
Das ist das Ironische daran. Ich sehe wie viel Potential AMD die ganze Zeit in solchen Sachen hatte und man das verschenkt, indem man keine Software bereit gestellt hat oder wichtige Hardwareimplantationen wie Speicherüberprüfungen. Jetzt erst zieht AMD bei vielen Sachen nach und jetzt empfinde ich das auch als zu spät. Man hat schon seit mehr als einer Dekade mehr Arithmetische Leistung als vergleichbare Nvidia-Produkte und lässt sich Geld in solchen Bereichen entgehen, indem keine Bibliotheken , Clienten, Verträge etc. zu Stande kommen sind und jetzt will Nvidia in Sachen Rechenleistung nachziehen und dieses mal ist sie bei AMD nicht so stark angestiegen. 



> Welche meinst du? Werbun? Das war noch nie AMD´s Stärke


Eig. meinte ich den ganzen Professionellen Markt. Ich sehe AMDs Scheitern besonders aufgrund der Software- und nicht der Technischen Seite. Das ist mehr als traurig wie ich persönlich finde. Gut Fermi hat dann mit seinen Caches und Möglichkeiten dann natürlich auch von der Technischen Seite die AMD-Regie überholt. GCN dann schön wieder eingeholt und bei einigen Stellen auch schön überholt, aber wenn Kepler wieder einen Schritt mehr für den HPC-Markt macht und die Rechenleistung dafür noch Stupide erhöht, dann sehe ich die Vorteile eben einfach nur schmelzen. Ich erwarte jetzt keine Vollmilchsau von Nvidia, aber einen schönen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 



> Bisher konnte AMD im Grafikbereich immer Schritt halten, denn die 10% die zwischen AMD´s HighEnd Modell und dem von nVideo im durschnitt der vergangenen 4Jahre lagen, sind von Sieten nVideas meist teuer erkauft gewesen.


Teuer erkauft zuerst, verfehlt beim zweiten Versuch, aber insgesamt nur richtig gehandelt. Was Nvidia an Vorarbeit in eine ausgeglichene Architektur gesteckt hat, ist nicht zu verachten. 



> Das ist richtig, aber auch nVidia sind physikalische Grenzen gesetzt, und wenn sie wieder so ein riesen Chip produzieren, wie in der Vergangenheit, dann dürfte auch der Strombedarf ähnlich sein...


Für den Top-Dog auf jeden Fall.



> Also betrachtest du solche Sachen wie Eyefinity, ZeroCorePower und DX11.1 als keine technologischen fortschritte?


 
Ich sehe das eher so R600-->R700-->R800-->R900
vs. G80--->G200(?)-->Fermi-->Kepler--->Maxwell

(Fixing vom R600 und Fermi ausgenommen und dem billigen Refresh Chip vom G80)

Wenn ich mir jetzt die letzten 3 Jahre anschaue und die technischen Unterschiede vergleiche, zwischen den Vorgänger Generationen, dann verändert Nvidia mehr, als AMD. Ich habe persönlich nur erwartet, dass Kepler so eine konservative Refresh-Generation ist, wie man es eig. von Beiden eher gewohnt ist, wenn jetzt aber wieder der Hot-Clock wegfällt, die Vektorbreite sich verändert, man auf Rechenleistung setzt und dann noch weitere Spiele hin zu kommen.
Maxwell soll ja wieder etwas mehr verändern. Also nach alten Schemen hätte ich gar bis Maxwell keine grundlegend anderen Dinge erwartet, aber dem ist nun mal nicht mehr so. AMD hat mit GCN super vorgelegt und jetzt Virtuellen Speicher für X86, Cache-Kohärenz usw. , aber ich sehe keine Konkurrenzfähigkeit mehr für so " chilliges" aufblasen des Chips, sondern die müssen auch weiterhin etwas mehr Schrauben drehen. Da AMD nicht in Geld schwimmt, sehe ich halt leider da einen gewissen Verzug.



> Eher nicht, wenn die Gerüchte stimmen, das sie den Shader Takt nicht mehr entkoppeln können, deutet das für mich entweder auf Probleme mit den vielen Funktionseinheiten oder auf eine zu hohe Leistungsaufnahme hin. Wie gesagt, jedes mm² DIE-Size erhöt maßgeblich den Strombedarf.


 
Sah bei 280 GTX vs. 4870 aber nicht so kritisch aus mit dem DIE-Size. Da war Nvidia mehr als doppelt so groß, ohne unverhältnismäßig viel mehr Strom zu verbrauchen.
Und wieso spricht ein gekoppelter Shader-Takt für Probleme oder hohe Leistungsaufnahme? Ich denke der ist doch weiterhin entkoppelt wenn Nvidia jetzt nicht völlig am Rad dreht und das verändert.


----------



## mumaker (15. Januar 2012)

hahahaha ! die 7970 kostet ja auch wieder um die 500 €.... und das ist schon ein mega peinlicher preis ^^
wie teuer soll dann die nächste sein xDDDD 650 750 sowieso.... die menschen die zocken und rüsten werden jahr für jahr schlauer bei den käufen.... aber die entwickler 
mit ihren "!Preisen!" immer dümmer.
sieht man ja schon bei der 560Ti xD 448 lag oder liegt schon bei 400€ xD wohl klar dass man sich da eine 580GTX kaufen könnte oder sollte xDDDD


----------



## Hademe (16. Januar 2012)

Aber es is und bleibt eine AMD Karte und damit kann ich nix anfangen. Die 570er wird eh noch ne weile reichen.



mumaker schrieb:


> aber die entwickler mit ihren "!Preisen!" immer dümmer.


 
Das meinst du doch wohl nicht im ernst?! AMD kann gerade verlangen was sie wollen für die schnellste GPU der Welt. Garantiert werden Karten verkauft werden...egal wie übertrieben der Preis auch ausfallen mag.


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2012)

Hademe schrieb:


> Aber es is und bleibt eine AMD Karte und damit kann ich nix anfangen. Die 570er wird eh noch ne weile reichen.


Das muss man jetzt nicht verstehen


----------



## Adam West (16. Januar 2012)

Is ja auch ein ziemlich gehaltvoller Beitrag


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

Er ist wohl einer derjenigen die nur Games mit Physx spielen 

Nein ernsthaft, wird schon nen Grund haben warum AMD Karten für ihn nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## Adam West (16. Januar 2012)

Ja, das ist klar  Wir würden nur gern wissen, was es ist^^


----------



## Gowron (16. Januar 2012)

mumaker schrieb:


> hahahaha ! die 7970 kostet ja auch wieder um die 500 €.... und das ist schon ein mega peinlicher preis ^^



Bei solchen Aussagen bekomm ich n Lachkrampf ...


Der Hersteller bestimmt nun mal den Preis , davon mal ab hat NV hat IMMER ordentlich seine Highend Karten zugelangt . 
Warum sollte AMD das nicht auch machen , wenn man z.Z. das schnellste anbieten kann ?


Was war das : Neid???Oder einfach nur mal wieder unsinniges geposte ??


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

Das war einfach Ahnungslosigkeit würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## Jan565 (16. Januar 2012)

Eine mischung von beidem würde ich sagen. 

Nein, aber zurück zum Thema. Währe traurig wenn AMD keine schnellere Karte Planen würde, tut jeder Hersteller gleich nach der Releasten Version. Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die HD8K schon in Arbeit oder Planung ist. Tut NV doch auch mit Kepler und Maxwell der da nach kommt. 

Eines ist aber bei Grafikkarten immer Relativ sicher, die nächste Generation wird schneller und besser als die Aktuelle vom Konkurrenten. Die Frage ist nur um welchen Preis.


----------



## Adam West (16. Januar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die HD8K schon in Arbeit oder Planung ist.


 
Möcht sein^^


----------



## Rigg83 (16. Januar 2012)

Tolle Leistung von AMD, da freue ich mich umso mehr auf die Kepler Karten und hoffe als Nvidia fan dann auch dass die wieder an AMD vorbeiziehen was ne pervers gute karte bedeuten würde


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Rigg83 schrieb:


> ...hoffe als Nvidia fan dann auch dass die wieder an AMD vorbeiziehen was ne pervers gute karte bedeuten würde



Wieso? haben die doch mit der gtx 580 getan.


----------



## >JD< (16. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Wieso? haben die doch mit der gtx 580 getan.


 Wie Nvidia ist an der 7970 mit GTX 580 vorbeigezogen????


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

>JD< schrieb:


> Wie Nvidia ist an der 7970 mit GTX 580 vorbeigezogen????


 
Wie Bulldozer an Intel: Im Stromverbrauch


----------



## Skysnake (16. Januar 2012)

Oh ja 

Der war echt gut


----------



## Rizoma (16. Januar 2012)

ein Bulli + ne Karte von NV sollte doch reichen um eine kleine Wohnug zu heizen


----------



## Jan565 (16. Januar 2012)

Bulldozer + NV in SLi und ich bekomme eine Familienwohnung beheizt 



Rigg83 schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung von AMD, da freue ich mich umso mehr auf die Kepler Karten und hoffe als Nvidia fan dann auch dass die wieder an AMD vorbeiziehen was ne pervers gute karte bedeuten würde


 
Naja, aber die schnellere hat trotzdem noch AMD. Zwar nicht Single GPU aber Dual GPU. Und das auch schon seit über 2 Jahren. Aber was bringt es sich jetzt schon gedanken darüber zu machen? Es ist klar das Kepler besser wird, aber um wieviel ist die Frage. Dann kommt Cayman Island oder wie noch mal heißt und wird wieder schneller als Kepler. Das ist ein regelmäßiger Kreislauf eigentlich seit der ~4870.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Januar 2012)

mumaker schrieb:


> hahahaha ! die 7970 kostet ja auch wieder um die 500 €.... und das ist schon ein mega peinlicher preis ^^
> wie teuer soll dann die nächste sein xDDDD 650 750 sowieso.... die menschen die zocken und rüsten werden jahr für jahr schlauer bei den käufen.... aber die entwickler
> mit ihren "!Preisen!" immer dümmer.
> sieht man ja schon bei der 560Ti xD 448 lag oder liegt schon bei 400€ xD wohl klar dass man sich da eine 580GTX kaufen könnte oder sollte xDDDD



Peinlich ist nur dein Aldi-PC 

Die GTX 285 war auch sehr teuer, dennoch kann man damit immernoch sehr wohl zocken. Und das nach etwa 5 Jahren? Mit der 5970 (unter Wasser) bin ich auch jetzt noch gut bedient.
Die 7000er Reihe ist auch wieder eine High-End Reihe, gleich wie es die 5000er Reihe war. Die 6000er hätte man meiner Meinung nach auslassen können. Bei Nvidia ist es für mich gleich. Die neue Nvidias werden bestimmt sauschnell und dürften wieder für ein paar Jahre ausreichen. Da zahlt man gerne 500 Euro und hat dann auch was in der Hand.


----------



## grabhopser (16. Januar 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Peinlich ist nur dein Aldi-PC
> 
> Die GTX 285 war auch sehr teuer, dennoch kann man damit immernoch sehr wohl zocken. Und das nach etwa 5 Jahren? Mit der 5970 (unter Wasser) bin ich auch jetzt noch gut bedient.


 
Wohl eher 3 Jahre.... Die GTX 280 kam Juni 2008 glaub ich..... dann kam die gtx285 frühestens Ende 2008.

Ich schau mal in die PCGH von 08 ^^

edit: Februar 2009^^


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

>JD< schrieb:


> Wie Nvidia ist an der 7970 mit GTX 580 vorbeigezogen????



Ich rede auch nicht von der 7970 sondern von der 6970
Hätt ich am besten gleich hingschrieben...


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

Die 580 ist nicht an der 6970 vorbeigezogen.
Dazu müsste die GTX 580 durch die Zeit reisen können.
Und außer dem schnöden Heft mit den alten Sportwetten hat McFly ja nichts mitgenommen


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von der 7970 sondern von der 6970
> Hätt ich am besten gleich hingschrieben...


 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die 580 ist nicht an der 6970 vorbeigezogen.
> Dazu müsste die GTX 580 durch die Zeit reisen können.
> Und außer dem schnöden Heft mit den alten Sportwetten hat McFly ja nichts mitgenommen


 
Verwirr den armen Nachbar nicht so 
GoldenMic -> Deutsch: Die GTX580 war ja schon _vor_ der 6970 auf dem Markt, deswegen ist Nvidia nicht vorbeigezogen, sondern nicht eingeholt worden durch AMDs 6970.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

Also mein Nachbar kann sowas ab


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ...GoldenMic -> Deutsch: Die GTX580 war ja schon _vor_ der 6970 auf dem Markt, deswegen ist Nvidia nicht vorbeigezogen, sondern nicht eingeholt worden durch AMDs 6970.


 
So meinte ich das. Danke!


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:


> So meinte ich das. Danke!


 
Dann machts trotzdem keinen Sinn. Was da steht war das was ich gesagt hab.
Du hast gesagt die 6970 wäre früher als die 580 dagewesen und die 580 dann an ihr vorbeigezogen


----------



## optikboom (16. Januar 2012)

Sorry.
Die Release Daten interessieren mich herzlich wenig, wenn eine neue Generation das ist (egal ob cpu oder Graka), ist sie da...


----------



## ULKi22 (16. Januar 2012)

So Leistungsstark die Dinger auch sein möge, aber wenn ich da bloß an die Anschaffungskosten denke, da läuft mir ein Schauer den Rücken runter.
Die günstigste lieferbare 7970 kostet schon 483€, das ist mehr als ich im Jahr an Taschengeld kriege, da wirds wohl nichts mit sparen

Und die 7980, wie soll sie denn auch anders heißen, wird noch ein gutes Stück mehr kosten.
Und wenn ich da an die HD 7990 denke, wird dann wohl 1k€ kosten.
Von Nvidia will ich erst garnicht reden.

Aber es gibt immer Leute die sich sowas kaufen werden, nur leider gehöre ich nicht zu denen


----------



## sirbenni1993 (17. Januar 2012)

Die schnellste Single High-End GPU von AMD's Radeon HD 8000'er Serie wird mit 3200 Streamprozessoren, und mit einem GPU-Takt von 1450MHz, ausgeliefert. Samt XDR2.

Soviel weiß Ich schon.... ^^


----------



## Rollora (17. Januar 2012)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die HD8K schon in Arbeit oder Planung ist. Tut NV doch auch mit Kepler und Maxwell der da nach kommt.


 Von der Planung bis zum Release eines Produkts dauert es bei Grafikkarten 4-5 Jahre. Dazu gibts einen hochoffiziellen Artikel von AMD und Anandtech.
Du kannst dir also vorstellen, dass nicht nur die HD8k bei AMD schon geplant wird...


Adam West schrieb:


> Is ja auch ein ziemlich gehaltvoller Beitrag


I lol'd


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Er ist wohl einer derjenigen die nur Games mit Physx spielen
> 
> Nein ernsthaft, wird schon nen Grund haben warum AMD Karten für ihn nicht in Frage kommen.


 Ja bestimmt. Es gibt ja wirklich einige Gründe für die Vertreter beider Lager, mal sind sie vernünftiger mal weniger.
Wer ständig aufgrund von besonderer Systemumgebungen (andere installierte Software etc) Probleme mit den Treibern einer der beiden Firmen hatte (ich hatte schon hunderte und zwar mit BEIDEN Herstellern, hab aber fast immer rausgefunden, dass es nicht an den Treibern lag, sondern eher an drittherstllerprogrammen, Spielen, Einstellungen, Treiber/Programmleichen etc) wird wohl wenn er 1x mit dem anderen Hersteller zufrieden ist, nicht so schnell zurückwechseln.
Komisch finde ich es immer nur dann wenn man sagt, man kauft keine AMD/Nvidia Karte mehr, weil die dauernd abrauchen in kürzerster Zeit... Ist ja jetzt nicht unbekannt, dass die nicht selber die Karten bauen, sondern die Hersteller, die nicht selten für BEIDE Firmen arbeiten 

So oder so könnte man das Für und Wider ewig Diskutieren. Lassen wirs lieber gleich, wird ja doch nur ein Flamewar ^^


DeinNachbar schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Die Release Daten interessieren mich herzlich wenig, wenn eine neue  Generation das ist (egal ob cpu oder Graka), ist sie da...


 Mein Core i7 ist auch ziemlich an meinem ersten Computer vorbeigezogen (486SL) - wenn sie da ist, ist sie eben da 
Ich weiß schon was du meinst und man sollte prinzipiell natürlich immer Produkte vergleichen die gerade am Markt sind und gleich viel kosten.
Dabei fällt auf, dass die Radeon deutlich weniger gekostet hat (also gar nicht die direkte Konkurrenz zur 580 war), stromsparender war und das bisschen was sie langsamer ist, in Spielen irrelevant ist. Aber man kann sich die Welt auch künstlich schön reden, klar ist dass die 580 eben doch eines war: schneller. Aber das ist eher ein Firmenmottoding: Nvidia wartet mit dem Release von Karten in Zwischenzeit manchmal auf AMD, um dann kurz danach eine geringfügig schnellere Karte zu releasen. Zu deren Firmenmentalität zählte schon seit jeher (und ich mag diesen Sportsgeist, auch wenn er damals 3dfx das Genick gebrochen hat und wir dank diesem Sportsgeist enorme TDPs haben), dass man das schnellste Produkt auf dem Markt haben wollte. Das gelang nicht immer, ist aber trotzdem eine Nette geschichte für alle Tempofans.


----------



## Adam West (17. Januar 2012)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Die schnellste Single High-End GPU von AMD's Radeon HD 8000'er Serie wird mit 3200 Streamprozessoren, und mit einem GPU-Takt von 1450MHz, ausgeliefert. Samt XDR2.
> 
> Soviel weiß Ich schon.... ^^


 
Woher?^^


----------



## Rollora (17. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Woher?^^


Kann dir zuverlässig sagen, dass dem nicht so sein wird (also die Shaderanzahl wird sowieso noch variieren, aber XDR2 wird nicht kommen nö nö)


----------

